# 2013 vs 2014 Burton Ion boots



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Anyone know the differences between last seasons 2013 and this seasons 2014 Burton Ions? Is there any differences in fit and sizing in particular? I have a local shop out here in germany that happened to have some 2013 Ions and was able to try them on and find a good sizing but dont know if anything changed between last years and this years. I can get 2014 Burton Ions for killer price online so and wanting to make sure ill be getting the right size in particular.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

When I was at Snowboard Connection a couple weeks ago getting a pair of boots I was told that the 2014 Ion's are stiffer than the 2013 boots. I was told that the added material to the shell to stiffen them up. When I flexed the two years in hand the 2014's did seem stiffer to me. 

I ended up getting dual Boa Ride Insano's over the Ion and Driver X even though I went there to replace to my worn out 2012 Ion's. The Insano's fit me great and I wanted to go stiffer. I was constantly trying to tighten my Ion's as well and hope the Boa system helps with that.

Try to flex both years Ion's in hand to compare and confirm. Hope this helps.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Brainwashed said:


> When I was at Snowboard Connection a couple weeks ago getting a pair of boots I was told that the 2014 Ion's are stiffer than the 2013 boots. I was told that the added material to the shell to stiffen them up. When I flexed the two years in hand the 2014's did seem stiffer to me.
> 
> I ended up getting dual Boa Ride Insano's over the Ion and Driver X even though I went there to replace to my worn out 2012 Ion's. The Insano's fit me great and I wanted to go stiffer. I was constantly trying to tighten my Ion's as well and hope the Boa system helps with that.
> 
> Try to flex both years Ion's in hand to compare and confirm. Hope this helps.


Im not so much worried about the flex, more about the sizing. The shop here only has the 2013 Ions and wont be getting any 2014 due to the fact they didn't sell much of the Ions last season and is why they still have stock of them from last year. Would you say the 2014 fit the same as far as sizing as the 2013? I will be ordering up the 2014 Ions online and if they fit like the 2013 sizing then I know what I need to order.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

I didn't try on both years in the same size, they were 1/2 size different but they looked to use the same inner boot design. I would say they fit the same.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't comment on 2014 but 2013 and 2012 sizing didn't change for me.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

What is the 'killer' deal that you are getting on the 2014 Ions?


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

386$ with free shipping and no tax. Probably not so much killer but its money saved and decent compared to current asking prices ive seen thusfar.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

xIceHoundx said:


> 386$ with free shipping and no tax. Probably not so much killer but its money saved and decent compared to current asking prices ive seen thusfar.


Meh, not really an amazing deal. Plus you would be better off with something in the Ruler/Ambush/Imperial range for your riding.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Meh, not really an amazing deal. Plus you would be better off with something in the Ruler/Ambush/Imperial range for your riding.


The footprint shrink tech is a big winner for me on these boots. I'll be running size 13 boots and anything that helps cut down toe drag is helpful


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

xIceHoundx said:


> The footprint shrink tech is a big winner for me on these boots. I'll be running size 13 boots and anything that helps cut down toe drag is helpful


Pretty much all the Burton's have the shrinkage tech. And I know that you have had issues with boots being too tight before, but you are still pretty new to this and you will be surprised how tight boots should fit and how much they pack out - so there is a good chance that you do not need a size 13 at all based on your other posts.

I see that you have bought a lot of high-end gear (T. Rice/Factory, Proto/Contact Pro) and want to get quality stuff, but it cannot be emphasized enough that proper fit is so much more important than _ brand, tech, price point, stiffness, etc._. 
Plus, early on in your riding career a stiffer boot can be really detrimental to progressing - it gets in the way of learning proper ankle flexion to tilt the board.

I say find a shop, any decent shop (and there are lots in Germany) and try boots on in person. If it is a good shop with somebody who knows their shit, buy whatever they tell you, _regardless of brand, tech, price point, stiffness, etc._
If they do not have clued in people in the shop, buy what fits best _regardless of brand, tech, price point, etc._ (see the pattern here?).
If necessary, try the boots blindfolded so not to be distracted by the all the fancy tech.
Trust me, it is the smart thing to do.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Pretty much all the Burton's have the shrinkage tech. And I know that you have had issues with boots being too tight before, but you are still pretty new to this and you will be surprised how tight boots should fit and how much they pack out - so there is a good chance that you do not need a size 13 at all based on your other posts.
> 
> I see that you have bought a lot of high-end gear (T. Rice/Factory, Proto/Contact Pro) and want to get quality stuff, but it cannot be emphasized enough that proper fit is so much more important than _ brand, tech, price point, stiffness, etc._.
> Plus, early on in your riding career a stiffer boot can be really detrimental to progressing - it gets in the way of learning proper ankle flexion to tilt the board.
> ...


Yea man that all def makes sense. The only shops I know of locally are one that's on our base and one that's in a small city 30 min away that's the parent shop to our base shop and neither I'd trust to actually fit boots, and the boss is dick hard for burton so that's all they even stock as far as boots, bindings, and boards. There are shops I've seen down south where all the resorts are that may have a decent boot fitter but that's a 2-3 hour drive one way so wouldn't be something I'll be doing until I'm actually headed down to hit the snow. It's a bit challenging due to being a foreigner to this country, lame excuse but a roadblock none the less.

How tight do you think boots should be new? Hurting your toes slightly tight until they pack out?


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*yep*



xIceHoundx said:


> How tight do you think boots should be new? Hurting your toes slightly tight until they pack out?


EXACTLY. right on


----------



## The Intern (Feb 24, 2011)

Sizing between '13 and '14 is exactly the same.

All new liner in this years boot is a big upgrade, should be much more durable and comfortable.

Slightly stiffer, but nothing crazy different. 

Footprint seems even slightly less.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

DCsnow said:


> EXACTLY. right on


No. 

Tight yes, but not hurting your f*cking feet/toes.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

xIceHoundx said:


> Yea man that all def makes sense. The only shops I know of locally are one that's on our base and one that's in a small city 30 min away that's the parent shop to our base shop and neither I'd trust to actually fit boots, and the boss is dick hard for burton so that's all they even stock as far as boots, bindings, and boards. There are shops I've seen down south where all the resorts are that may have a decent boot fitter but that's a 2-3 hour drive one way so wouldn't be something I'll be doing until I'm actually headed down to hit the snow. It's a bit challenging due to being a foreigner to this country, lame excuse but a roadblock none the less.
> 
> How tight do you think boots should be new? Hurting your toes slightly tight until they pack out?


You might not like this answer, but: The only way to learn about boot fitting is through experience. It either takes an experienced boot fitter or your own experience - in the case of the latter that is usually a painful or frustrating experience. Sucks, but it is impossible to learn about proper boot fitting online.
So if you do not have access to a good fitter, you will have to learn for yourself - and chances are that you will not get it exactly right the first time around.

Based on that and on your situation, I would go to the shop in your small town and take at least a couple of hours to try the Burton boots that they stock. Try the ones that seem to fit for at least 20-30 mins and do all the things people recommend to judge fit (assume snowboarding stance, balance on toes/heels, jump, etc.). Focus on the soft to mid flex boots first - Ruler, Ambush, or even Moto will be a better fit for your riding than SLX, Ion, etc. but if the Ion really has the best fit then go for it.

Again, chances are that you will not get it quite right the first (or second) time around - it takes experience to understand how boots will pack out, change flex, etc. So if you can get a good deal for something lower/mid range that fits well, the seriously consider it. You don't want to be buying another pair of Ions halfway through the season...

Sorry, long answer answer and probably not what you wanted to hear, but this my best advice...


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> You might not like this answer, but: The only way to learn about boot fitting is through experience. It either takes an experienced boot fitter or your own experience - in the case of the latter that is usually a painful or frustrating experience. Sucks, but it is impossible to learn about proper boot fitting online.
> So if you do not have access to a good fitter, you will have to learn for yourself - and chances are that you will not get it exactly right the first time around.
> 
> Based on that and on your situation, I would go to the shop in your small town and take at least a couple of hours to try the Burton boots that they stock. Try the ones that seem to fit for at least 20-30 mins and do all the things people recommend to judge fit (assume snowboarding stance, balance on toes/heels, jump, etc.). Focus on the soft to mid flex boots first - Ruler, Ambush, or even Moto will be a better fit for your riding than SLX, Ion, etc. but if the Ion really has the best fit then go for it.
> ...


Actually I really appreciate it. Thanks for the advice I think I'll just stick with the ThirtyTwo boots I picked up late last season and see how they pack out after a riding a bit and hopefully they get a bit more comfortable. I think the problem may be me tightening the lower boa too much creating some issues too as far as some numbness problems.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Banjo said:


> No.
> 
> Tight yes, but not hurting your f*cking feet/toes.


No.

It should hurt your toes slightly at first... until they pack out. he says slightly not says fucking hurt. now play a banjo.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Boots should never hurt your feet even at the beginning prior to any pack out. What happens if they don't pack out enough to relieve the pressure? Plus if you ride boots that hurt your feet even for a couple days, you can actually do damage to your feet. So no, your boots should never hurt your feet. As hktrdr said, the proper way to get fitted with boots is actually quite a process, and it extends into the life of the boot beyond pack out. I go to my boot fitter probably once a year as my boots change from pack out and break in to get the right fit. I've been doing this ever since I severely strained a tendon in my foot due to a pair of ill-fitting boots a few years back.

If someone says boots are supposed to hurt when you first get them, do not listen. This is terrible advice. Boots can be nice and snug during break in, but they should never hurt.

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> No.
> 
> It should hurt your toes slightly at first... until they pack out. he says slightly not says fucking hurt. now play a banjo.


Please stop posting nonsense.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

So I ended up going to the local shop and trying on the few sets of burtons they have, literally like 4 different models. Checked out the motos but in the end the 2013 Ions felt better. The size 12 put my toes right up against the front of the boot and I could see them possibly hurting a bit after some riding time and the size 13 felt like they held my heels fine and didnt show any heel lift issues while moving around in the store, so I think thats where im going to end up going. One thing I disliked about most of the other burton boots they stock was that the inner boot tongues didnt have velcro to hold the tongue in place. The first boots I rode with, DC Phase boots, didnt either and I would always end up with the tongue wrapping around my ankle after snowboarding for a bit instead of in its proper place, so the velcro or some sort of way to hold the tongue up in place is a key feature to me.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

One of the things I have found with sizing boots is to use mondo size over US or any other sizing. I have a big foot but I am in a no mans land kinda like you. I wear 13 street shoes but really im a 30.5 mondo which is normally a 12.5 in US. However most companies stop making half sizes at 12 so finding 12.5 is hard. However if you look at mondo sizes burtons are the right size for me at 13 and other companies 13s are not. Mondo is way more accurate for me.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> No.
> 
> It should hurt your toes slightly at first... until they pack out. he says slightly not says fucking hurt. now play a banjo.


Hey buddy. Please, please, please don't tell people this. Nothing in your boot should be painful in any way when you first try them on. Feelings of pressure... yes. Feelings of pain... no, absolutely not, not even slightly.




xIceHoundx said:


> So I ended up going to the local shop and trying on the few sets of burtons they have, literally like 4 different models. Checked out the motos but in the end the 2013 Ions felt better. The size 12 put my toes right up against the front of the boot and I could see them possibly hurting a bit after some riding time and the size 13 felt like they held my heels fine and didnt show any heel lift issues while moving around in the store, so I think thats where im going to end up going. One thing I disliked about most of the other burton boots they stock was that the inner boot tongues didnt have velcro to hold the tongue in place. The first boots I rode with, DC Phase boots, didnt either and I would always end up with the tongue wrapping around my ankle after snowboarding for a bit instead of in its proper place, so the velcro or some sort of way to hold the tongue up in place is a key feature to me.


You say the 12s put your foot right up against the end of the boot. If your toes are not curling, this is ideally what you want. You don't want them curled, or pushed against the toe of the boot so hard you feel HARD resistance from the exterior of the boot, but a tiny bit of pressure on the tips of the larger toes is good, as the boot will pack out slightly (regardless of claims of "perfect fit" the first time around). You said you could "see them hurting" but if they aren't hurting currently, they will just get more comfortable after you ride in them for a bit. You do NOT want the heel lift that will probably come with the 13s. Heel lift doesn't hurt in the store, but after riding for a few hours it will kill your feet.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> You say the 12s put your foot right up against the end of the boot. If your toes are not curling, this is ideally what you want. You don't want them curled, or pushed against the toe of the boot so hard you feel HARD resistance from the exterior of the boot, but a tiny bit of pressure on the tips of the larger toes is good, as the boot will pack out slightly (regardless of claims of "perfect fit" the first time around). You said you could "see them hurting" but if they aren't hurting currently, they will just get more comfortable after you ride in them for a bit. You do NOT want the heel lift that will probably come with the 13s. Heel lift doesn't hurt in the store, but after riding for a few hours it will kill your feet.


+1 Well said


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

bseracka said:


> +1 Well said


I feel like a broken record.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Well I placed an order for 2014 Burton Ions in size 12 hopefully the fit like the 2013 that I tried in store. We shall see.


----------

